# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Grisman CD Recommendations?

## Gotterdamerung

I know this may be heresy to admit this kind of musical ignorance, but I am still a newcomer to quality acoustic music. I have been meaning to purchase some additional Grisman CDs. I know some of his music through concerts--but I have never delved into the recorded variety, other than Hot Dawg, which is amazing (Dawg may have been upstaged by Grapelli on two tracks, though).

I haven't liked David's work as much when it has been taken over by flute and afro-cuban percussion (and the like). It is still great music, but I am looking for something more in the vein of Hot Dawg. Any suggestions?

----------


## phynie

you gotta check out the original self titled "David Grisman Quintet" album. It's jaw dropping. Not the same as hot dawg but closer than the newer stuff. the contributors to that album were some top notch cats. great stuff!

----------


## Yonkle

1.Tone poems 1 and 2 (Jazz and old time)A+
2.Shady grove ( Jerry Garcia- Grisman) Has Singing, A+
3.Hold on were struming (Grisman Bush) A+
4. Traversata (Italian) Very Good! A+
 I Like every Grisman CD, The last one with Garcia (Been all around this world) has a little to be desired B-
 PS- No Flutes!

----------


## Peter Hackman

Tone Poems 1 may coem as a bit of an disappointment
to any fan of the "new" in "new acoustic" - why did
they have to choose the folk ditties? Another major disappointment is Songs of our Fathers, with Grisman
and Statman, they just play the same thing over and over.

You might enjoy the anniverary (20 years?) 3 CD collection.
Admittedly, several of the pieces sounded better
in their originally recorded versions, and there
are some awkward attempts at free jazz on a couple
of cuts. But this is almost the only way to
get to hear Grisman playing with Svend Asmussen,
Norton Buffalo, Vassar Clements, Ray Brown,
and who else. And it's nice to hear the variety
of interpretations that
his tunes offer.

----------


## AlanN

There's a cool CD floating around of out takes from the Hot Dawg days. Flubs, false starts, banter and great music from THE period. Has a 'mystery' second mando picker on most cuts.

----------


## Spruce

Yeah, that's a good one....!
I _think_ it might be outtakes from the first DGQ album though, no?
Or maybe both....

I would definitely go fishing for some of the live material that is floating around, Gotterdamerung...
There are scads of wonderful concert recordings of the band in it's heydey that are the CDs I reach for when I want to hear that band really rip it up...

You can't go wrong with any number of recordings that were made at the Great American Music Hall in SF in the 70's...
A lot of those were made with good mics (KM84s and U87s) onstage, and a great hall to boot...
They are wonderful sounding recordings of a band in it's prime...

----------


## phynie

I agree about looking for some live stuff. The quintett was smoking in the late seventies. Some of the shows from the great american music hall in 77 are better than most any live stuff I have heard. If anyone has access to that out takes album, please let me know. I would be more that happy to trade for something.

----------


## SternART

Definitely get the first "David Grisman Quintet"
Those tunes are now classics & Tony Rice is incredible.

----------


## Tom C

Early Dawg is great. before he played like he plays. -It's when he used to copy Bill Monroe.

----------


## patsites

If you liked the Grappelli stuff, there is an album call Grappelli/Grisman. It's one of my favorites, Mark O'Connor plays guitar on most of it but does a Tiger Rag 2 part fiddle part that's incredible. Another of my favorites is Quintet 80', Mike Marshall and Mark O'Connor were both part of the quintet at the time, I think it's DGQ's best album and Grisman's most genius composing.

----------


## phynie

The grappelli/Grisman cd is choice! #I forgot about that one too. #Man, my short term memory is REALLY shot term! #

----------


## Lefty&French

The(original)David Grisman Quintet 
Quintet 80
Mondo Mando
Some live 1977 DGQ takes.
Hot Dawg out takes...

----------


## Vincent

Like a lot of people, I prefer the first two Quintet releases much more than the ones that followed (not that the others didn't have their moments...). I've always wondered how Grisman feels about folks preferring those two albums so much more than the next 7? 8? ? Ever ask him, Arthur?

----------


## LaVonne

Here's the detail on the Grisman / Grappelli Live CD. It's been number one on my play list for the last couple of months. 

LIVE
Stephane Grappelli & David Grisman
Label: Warner Brothers Records
Stock Number: WB-3550
Release Date: Sep 20, 1979

----------


## Eugene

Given my affinity for the older mandolin traditions, I would argue you need to check out Traversata with Carlo Aonzo and Grisman on mandolins and Beppe Gambetta on harp-guitar. It's mighty old-world groovy.

----------


## dan@kins

I can ONLY agree regarding the Grisman/O'Connor/Grapelli live one! MAN! That stuff is very choice!

I really like to hear Dawg with Grapelli!

regards,
Dan

----------


## jmcgann

Group: Members
Peter Hackman (quote) #Another major disappointment is Songs of our Fathers, with Grisman and Statman, they just play the same thing over and over.

Peter- you have got to be kidding me! You are missing some great music on that CD. To say they are playing "the same thing over and over"- gee, you could say that about a Monroe recording, or Flatt and Scruggs, or any bluegrass band, right? Oh yeah, Irish music, isn't that the same thing over and over? Blues? And don't get me started on jazz...  

There are some great live shows of all eras kicking around at places like bluegrassbox.com and eztree.com
Some of my favorites are the early DGQ era stuff with guests like Andy, Richard Greene, Bill Keith, etc. There are a few outstanding radio shows from the 70's...

----------


## SternART

Most artists don't look back or listen to their old work, they put them to bed when they are released.
I know speaking as an artist, rather than a musician, which is just my hobby..... 
I always think my next work will be my best.....while certain eras weregood ones, there is a maturity and 
wisdom that comes with age & experience. Those early DGQ recordings had incredible supporting musicians.....
who have gone on to have stellar careers of their own. There was a special energy in those days though, a
sense of creating something new....that can't be denied.

----------


## Peter Hackman

> Group: Members
> Peter Hackman (quote) Another major disappointment is Songs of our Fathers, with Grisman and Statman, they just play the same thing over and over.
> 
> Peter- you have got to be kidding me! You are missing some great music on that CD. To say they are playing "the same thing over and over"- gee, you could say that about a Monroe recording, or Flatt and Scruggs, or any bluegrass band, right?


I was referring to the treatment of individual songs.
I haven't kept the CD, so I don't recall
the exact details, but is there much going on
besides a repeated statement of the tune?

And, yes, you could say something similar about
some of Monroe's instrumentals, especially the eraly ones.

----------


## he-day

Don't forget "Dawg Jazz/Dawg Grass". I don't think that is on CD, but if you found it somewhere, you should check it out. 

Hide Kawatsure
Santa Cruz, CA

----------


## glauber

I liked Dawg-A-Nova, but mostly because i like this kind of music. The group is very tight, and they work together very well. But Grisman/Bush is a much better album, IMHO. Cool stuff there.

----------


## BluegrassPhilfromFrance

David Grisman Quintet (on Kaleidoscope F5)
Quintet 80 (no CD released yet # )
Mondo Mando
Hot Dawg
DGQ 20 (3 CD on Acoustic Disc)

and although, it's not a Grisman album and he's not playing at all on it, you should get Tony Rice's album "Mar West", which contains (in my opinion) among the best new acoustic music tracks ever played (Sam Bush is playing on most of the tunes with Mike Marshall appearing on some tracks) and it really is in the Grisman's vein. You'll love it, especially if you have loved Hot Dawg. Some songs can be found on the Tony Rice compilation CD "Devlin"

----------


## jefflester

I was at Amoeba Records in Hollywood over the long Thanksgiving weekend. I wasn't really looking for these, but I thumbed through the bluegrass LP bin and found these LPs for $4-$5 each: 

Quintet '80 (never on CD)
Mondo Mando (long out of print on CD)
Dawg Jazz / Dawg Grass (never on CD)

Score!

Last time I was there I picked up the Tiny Moore/Jethro Burns Back to Back LP.

----------


## Dan Cole

If I could only have two Dawg CD they would be:
1. David Grisman Quintet
2. Grisman / Garcia

I like everything else too, but these are my favorites, based on play time.

----------


## Jim M.

An overlooked album that I like is "So What" with Grisman/Garcia (Jim Kerwin on bass). It has 3 different takes of the Miles Davis tune, and some other great jazz. Amazing what they can do with guitar/mando on a horn tune.

----------


## SternART

Yeah...jazzzzz...I really dig "So what" too.....impressive the way David & Jerry twin the heads on those complex melodies. Who knew Garcia could do that.....A treasured memory of mine is seeing them play some of those Miles' tunes in a living room with maybe a dozen people there....... I like to jam along with that CD's version of 16-16. It is a tad slower than reg'lar DGQ tempo. DGQ really rips that tune, hard to even play the chords that fast.

----------


## A-junior

I don't know if this is still available (I found my cassette copy in a cutout bin years ago), but Grisman's "Swinging With Svend," a live set with Svend Asmussen, will put you in a dangerously good mood.

I've been obsessed with flute lately, so I like the new stuff. (And my dog has a cameo appearance on the "Dawgnation" cd cover.)

Jordan

----------

